# noob here from UK with 1.8T Mk3 golf



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

hi all, im GJ from the UK. im currently doing the 1.8T conversion on my Mk3 golf. its taken about a year so far. its nearly there now though. 
it went to an exhaust company yesterday to have the IC pipes made for it, before that it was on a m8s driveway for 8 months having the wiring done!!








i have pics, but please ignore the mirrors and the side skirts, as these are coming off very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i have loads of new mods on the way, but for obvious reasons i have no pics. cheers, hope you like? 









 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

heres more pics. ive included a photoshoped pic with my new wheels on...


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

sorry, double post

















_Modified by golfyjammer at 2:38 PM 4-23-2006_


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

no replies!!


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

is this in the wrong section?


----------



## kent aus kanada (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (golfyjammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfyjammer* »_is this in the wrong section?

Nope. We're just wondering how you got the steering wheel over there


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

?? over uk ?? shop
?? right hand side ?? bought it like it


----------



## Elvir (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: noob here from UK with 1.8T Mk3 golf (golfyjammer)*

nice project thus far, i freaked out looking at all those wires, me and electricity do not go well together, but otherwise, love what you done so far
Elvir


----------



## persue23 (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, It looks real good!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (golfyjammer)*

That thin is going to be sick once it is finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

awesome, thanks for the replies, its due to come home any time soon.


----------



## Dad'sDarkDub (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (golfyjammer)*

looks pretty damn good. I've been daydreaming of that swap for a while. My VR's got 152,xxx miles on it and still pulls like hell though, so I guess I'll just run it into the ground.







Good luck!

Oh yeah. and how _did_ you get the steering wheel on the other side?


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dad'sDarkDub)*

the steering wheel simply slides accross the the metal frame (pictured)
its a bit of a bugger, but its well worth it!


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

please let us know the progress


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (scuderiavw)*

Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will you be taking it to Bristol Volksfest?
Is that exhaust shop in Weston super mare? Just going by the phone number. My mate lives in WSM.


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

im trying to get her done for Inters, but i will go to bristol volksfest if shes done, i got highly commended in 2004. 2nd (see pic).
yes it is in WSM, my mate runs the business.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: noob here from UK with 1.8T Mk3 golf (golfyjammer)*

that things gonna look dope when youre done.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

shes back home in my garage, she starts and ticks over.
however, she is far from finished. i will be lucky if she makes it to Inters!
although, im trying my best.
heres some up to date pics.


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

im working hard to get my golf done, the weather is taking all my spare time though :angry: 
as i have the car facing out of the garage and i get wet if it rains!
heres some updated piccys.


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

6 hours and a bad back later...




_Modified by golfyjammer at 7:14 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

more updated pics....


----------



## putang spangler (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (golfyjammer)*

might also be something to post up in the mk3 forum. sucks about that wiring, especially when this exists click me
and me
and me
and me


----------



## golfyjammer (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (putang spangler)*

another update...
skint again, in debt and christmas is coming.
come on £120,000,000 EuroMillions!!!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (golfyjammer)*

Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carcinogen (Jul 22, 2006)

I think its going to look amazing when your done. But take my word for it...stick with your other headlights.


----------

